# Rescue Raffle Money Total - FINAL 2014



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the total amount of money raised by the Rescue Raffle as of *10/14/14* -- *$11,110 *Breakdown by Rescue:

AMAR - $2,660
NCMR - $4,500
SCMR - $925
MMR - $415
Other - $2,610
Now -- let's keep it going. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Because I have been so late in getting the Raffle Prizes posted (I apologize), I am extending the donation deadline to *September 30, 2014* -- and the prize drawing will be on *October 15, 2014*.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump, Bump, Bump  ....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have added in all of the donation receipts I have received through today.  We're doing great. Thanks to everyone for continuing to donate while I've been off-line trying to get well. This makes me sooooooooooooooooooooo happy.:chili::chili::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just sent you one Lynn I made to North Central.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mags -- Just got your email and it's not included in today's total.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that a few of you have mentioned that you have donated but not sent me info on your donations. Please get those to me asap.

Let's keep this going!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I am fairly new here, but I can see all the work you have put into the Raffle to help rescue organizations. I think that's awesome and to have raised that much money, you should be *Congratulated and Thanked*!

So from* a newbie*, I would like to say, *"Thank YOU!"* :ThankYou:

People like you who help to raise money or bring awareness to charities or organizations are truly *"Angels on Earth!" *:Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn -- we can still donate to the charities right? I saw on an earlier post in this thread that donations were accepted thru 9/30. Did that mean donation prizes?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- may not have caught everything to update.

The donations deadline (for both prizes and donations to the Rescue Organizations) has been extended to Oct. 14th. And the drawing will be held on Oct. 15th.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- may not have caught everything to update.
> 
> The donations deadline (for both prizes and donations to the Rescue Organizations) has been extended to Oct. 14th. And the drawing will be held on Oct. 15th.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


Thanks, Lynn. Wanted to make sure.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynn I sent you my matching contributions for MMR and SCMR.

Remember my new challenge is to donate $10 for match each $10 or $10+ donation to AMAR and NCMR (up to $150 each rescue) since sept 21st, so continue to donate.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad to hear that there is a bit more time. I wanted to donate again to SCMR - even if it's just a bit more it could make a big difference to a little one in need. Thanks so much  .


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just donated Lynn, let me know if you got it. Thanks.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember that there are 9 more days to donate.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For those still waiting to donate - Northcentral Maltese Rescue has just learned that precious little Queue will need a second surgery to repair heart problem. The prognosis is very good for this little guy, but the surgery is costly, in case you needed a reason to contribute . . .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! Over $6,00.00  This is fantastic!!!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for organizing these events to raise funds for rescues and for clarifying the deadline, Lynn. I know I haven't been active here for awhile but I still follow the rescue groups as much as possible. I just sent out a donation for AMAR and SNARR last night. I didn't see SNARR listed on your post so not sure if that's supported. But I just sent you both receipts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so happy that everyone is continuing to donate to the rescue organizations. Remember that there are 5 more days left to donate - Until the night of Oct. 14th.

I still have matching funds to donate, so I'm sure that we will reach $7,500 or more. Let's keep it coming. Remember that every little bit helps.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- Just $350 more to hit $10,000.

YES WE CAN!!!!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm crying. I never thought it would be such a large amount.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just awesome, think of all the little white fluffs that will be helped


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

ok I just donated $60.00 more.
Trying to help


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow -amazing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just received $185 more.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just received another $120. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Way to go everyone.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I could give more, but so exciting! I will start saving for next year!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:ThankYou::ThankYou:

SM is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome. This yes (for the 2nd year in a row) our SM Rescue Raffle has raised over *$10,000*. 

I have warmth in my heart and tears in my eyes thinking of all the little white fluffs that these donations will help.

I feel honored to be a part of this wonderful, generous caring group of people. :chili::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :ThankYou::ThankYou:
> 
> SM is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome. This yes (for the 2nd year in a row) our SM Rescue Raffle has raised over *$10,000*.
> 
> ...


Lynn, you are much more than "a part of," you lead and you inspire us to care and to contribute. You set the example of what we can do. I know that without your efforts in promoting rescue and cheering us on with this raffle, I would probably keep saying "I'll do it tomorrow."


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad we were able to get it over 10k a second year in the row.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> So glad we were able to get it over 10k a second year in the row.


Yes, Walter for the second year you have been here. You are instrumental in achieving this goal.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW that's amazing!!! over $10,000! I've been a little busy over the past week and out of town for thanksgiving and thrilled to come back and see this total!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Yes, Walter for the second year you have been here. You are instrumental in achieving this goal.:wub:


You are so sweet, but everyone has done so very much. I may have matched a couple of donations, but each dollar donated added to the grand total. And Lynn's work on this - in terms of time, energy, donations, prizes, etc is phenomenal - without her our total would be $0. And I know that Maggie has done so much in donations and encouraging others to donate. Others such as yourself and Bridget have worked to keep the rescue donations to the forefront of people attention.

I think it is time for a collective high five.

Now the fun begins with the raffle itself :chili: :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:chili:*WAY TO GO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And don't forget -- everyone still have until midnight tonight to get donations in for Raffle Tickets before tomorrow's drawing.

And the drawing will start at 11:00 a.m. MT.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: so many little white fluffs are going to have a new lease on life:chili::chili: so many loving friends here, that go way beyond:wub: I'm thrilled to be a part of sm


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Fabulous! Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Well done everyone!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave:arty::good post - perfect Woohoo, Team SM!!!!:chili::chili: We did it!!! This was a tough year with a few fits and starts so glad that Rescue is still coming out on top. :aktion033: Extra special thanks to Lynn and Walter for really spearheading (or was it holding a spear to our butts:w00t:?) to get the donations flowing and to everyone else whether they donated to rescue, donated to the raffle, spread the word or cheered everyone on. It takes a Maltese Village. :thumbsup::grouphug: 
But you know it's not too late....I just donated again to a couple more rescues (how could I leave one of our big three out) and also Hope for Paws, Eldad's awesome rescue. So anyone else up for an 11th hour donation??
Picking of raffles is tomorrow. artytime::Waiting:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep -- people are still sending in receipts, so we will have to wait for the FINAL total.

I was so worried that the Raffle wouldn't go well when I got so sick and was in the hospital and didn't feel up to working on it. But other members really kept the momentum going and look what we accomplished.

I'm over the moon happy. This is why, no matter how bad I felt at the time, it was important for me to make sure that this event was a huge success.  This is so very important to me and just warms my heart every year when I see the generosity of our members in support of our rescues.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And for those still sending in receipts to me -- all tickets will be issues and number sent to you BEFORE the drawing start tomorrow.  Be patient -- I'm at work, so can't devote all my time to SM. I can't wait to see who wins all the wonderful prizes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And for those still sending in receipts to me -- all tickets will be issues and number sent to you BEFORE the drawing start tomorrow.  Be patient -- *I'm at work, so can't devote all my time to SM.* I can't wait to see who wins all the wonderful prizes.


Darn work! :angry: Always gets in the way. :HistericalSmiley: Actually, I love that your workplace is so supportive of this Rescue Raffle.:chili:


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And for those still sending in receipts to me -- all tickets will be issues and number sent to you BEFORE the drawing start tomorrow.  Be patient -- I'm at work, so can't devote all my time to SM. I can't wait to see who wins all the wonderful prizes.



Sent my donations in last minute. Am looking forward to the raffle tomorrow :w00t:. Thank you to everyone who's donated and to Lynn for all your hard work :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Lynn, I sent you the receipts from my donations at the last minute too. Thank you for all your hard work! So excited we were able to raise so much in donations to rescue! Looking forward to the raffle tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!! Many thanks to everyone who has been. So incredibly generous!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Wow, I am totally amazed and happy that this was so successful and a lot of unfortunate little ones will benefit from. This is definitely one of the best news I've seen in awhile. Great job, everyone. Thanks a lot to everyone who made this possible, especially Lynn.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow!! That is amazing! Way to go Lynn and everyone who donated. :thumbsup:
Looking forward to tomorrow and the drawing. :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Here we go, its raffle day.....what an exciting total for the raffle this year!

great job Lynn and everyone!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I decided to work from home today so I can cheer loudly when the winners are posted! :chili: :cheer: :celebrate - firewor 

OK, so that's not why I'm working from home, but it sounded good, didn't it?????


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So excited for the raffle today!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I decided to work from home today so I can cheer loudly when the winners are posted! :chili: :cheer: :celebrate - firewor
> 
> *OK, so that's not why I'm working from home, but it sounded good, didn't it?????*


:smrofl::smrofl:

Waiting with baited breath for the raffle to begin. :Waiting: Good luck everyone.:chili::chili: Anyone know what time it starts? I know that Lynn has them picked in groupings every hour.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue I think it's 11 Mountain time - maybe - I think.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Everyone - I've started a new thread with a message from Mary Palmer. She is completely overwhelmed by the generosity of everyone here.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...le-thank-you-northcentral-maltese-rescue.html


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wooooeeeeee. can't wait.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

:Waiting:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- look at our final total. Worked on this today and issued all of the Raffle Tickets.

*This is a RECORD -- OVER $11,000 for the little fluffs. I can't stop crying with happiness. Just think of how many we will be helping.* 

I can never thank you enough for your generosity. :chili::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG -- look at our final total. Worked on this today and issued all of the Raffle Tickets.
> 
> *This is a RECORD -- OVER $11,000 for the little fluffs. I can't stop crying with happiness. Just think of how many we will be helping.*
> 
> I can never thank you enough for your generosity. :chili::chili:


 Now THIS is why I say SM people are AMAZING!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

WHAT?!!!!! Can we get a WOOT! WOOT! 

That is awesome!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: SO AMAZING!!! Thank you Lynn, for overcoming and letting all of us at SM help make this happen for all the puppies that need us!!! I'm so excited I can't contain myself, Wooooohooooo!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

This is truly wonderful :heart: Wow, you guys are awesomeee!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow--that's incredible--great job everyone! Next year let's shoot for $15K plus!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow!! That is amazing!! Well done to everyone!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

wow or if i can in my best george takei voice - oh myyy .

fantastic


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

WHOOOOOAAAAA! Wow - what a fabulous total! Great job, everyone, and many many many thanks to Lynn for her hard work on this!

Fluffy tails are wagging in joy today!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm still crying tears of joy. I'm so happy that we will be able to help so many little fluffs. You guys are the best.

I was really worried about the Raffle when I got sick and wasn't able to work on it -- but my SM friends continued the Rescue Raffle Rally and look what we achieved. 

I'm just so happy. Floating on Cloud 9:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cynthia from SCMR wrote a note telling me that the donations were very much needed and appreciated - the little maltese drew carey needed a second operation related to his hernia.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that all of the rescues have had a lot of fluffs coming in recently that needed expensive surgeries, so I'm sure that the donations will really help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord for bringing such a loving and giving group together, 
I'm so happy:chili:


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! This is my first year on the forum, so seeing such a tremendous result is amazing. Great job everyone! And thank you, Lynn, for all your hard work!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> wow or if i can in my best george takei voice - oh myyy .
> 
> fantastic


 
:HistericalSmiley: so funny, now that's all I can hear LOL. I was just gonna say WOW! amazing total!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:


Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm still crying tears of joy. I'm so happy that we will be able to help so many little fluffs. You guys are the best.
> 
> I was really worried about the Raffle when I got sick and wasn't able to work on it -- but my SM friends continued the Rescue Raffle Rally and look what we achieved.
> 
> I'm just so happy. Floating on Cloud 9:cloud9::cloud9:




Awesome Lynn! :wub: it's fun seeing everyone win.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome! I didn't open this thread since this morning and was surprise to see it increase so much. We outdid last year. Wow! 

I'm thinking of the faces of all the little fluffs in need who have touched my heart.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, darling Lynn ... for all you do. You are an Earth Angel ... always there for fluffs in need and for your friends, too. You didn't take a break until you were forced to do so by your doctors ... Hah! ... they took away your i-Pad for at least one day! Yes, you had elves on SM helping keep the raffle going ... but, you my dear, are the one who, as always, does the detailed hard work. 

Walter, thank you for your very generous contributions ... you have such a kind and caring heart.

And, thank you to whomever gifted me with some surpprise raffle tickets. That was a very sweet surprise ... and, just another reminder of how much goodness there still is in this big wide world.

I am so proud to be a part of Spoiled Maltese ... that I think I'll go make another rescue donation to celebrate! 

Oh, and I cannot believe I won Lydia's beautiful quilt! That was my dream prize that I wished to win this year!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW, look at that total! So awesome to be able to help these little angels! Thank you Lynn! Thanks to all who participated! :wub:
:chili::chili::chili:


----------

